# Sergeant-at-arms



## mari.kit

mga kababayan...

please help translate this in filipino (tagalog):

_sgt-at-arms (an officer in a class or organization)_

paunang salamat po! 




_P.S: _
im not sure if this is in the right forum.. if not, feel free
to move it.. tnx!


----------



## ganda

sa pagkakaalam ko,ang sgt at arms ay tagapangasiwa ng kapayaan.


----------



## Merlin

ganda said:
			
		

> sa pagkakaalam ko,ang sgt at arms ay tagapangasiwa ng kapayaan.


Yun nga rin alam ko. Hindi natin puwedeng translate word by word. Maliban na lang kung mayroon kayong ibang ideya.


----------



## mari.kit

thanks ng marami...

actually, what i have in mind is _tagapamayapa_.. kayalang mukhang nakakatawang pakinggan..

salamat ulit!


----------



## Cracker Jack

hahaha.  talagang nakakatawa. that's why some of us prefer to use english kac kung minsan corny pakinggan, esp. sa cell phone natin.  we find it funny to read mga mensahe, mga, laro...etc.

it has something to do with our bilingual culture. anyway, since you need it in school or for other purposes, it will serve you well.  i was thinking of the same thing.


----------



## Beautiful Princess

mari.kit said:
			
		

> thanks ng marami...
> 
> actually, what i have in mind is _tagapamayapa_.. kayalang mukhang nakakatawang pakinggan..
> 
> salamat ulit!


 
I agree with you.. also

tagapangasiwa ng kapayapaan, 
tagapangasiwa ng katahimikan, 
tagapangasiwa ng kaayusan, 
tagapagsaayos ng kapayapaan, 
tagapagsaayos ng katahimikan, 
tagapagsaayos ng kaayusan


----------



## el_conquistador

mahirap kasi sa wikang filipino, maraming salita na di ma-translate verbatim. Well, I guess the same applies in the other languages as well. The problem with us filipinos are we seem to literally translate each word but the essence is somewhat altered...


----------



## Qcumber

Beautiful Princess said:


> tagapangasiwa ng kapayapaan,
> tagapangasiwa ng katahimikan,
> tagapangasiwa ng kaayusan,
> tagapagsaayos ng kapayapaan,
> tagapagsaayos ng katahimikan,
> tagapagsaayos ng kaayusan


Does this mean there is no official translation?

P.S. *Sergeant-at-arms.* During the Spanish period, the closest term was *alférez*. It was not translated by Noceda & Sanlucar, which means it was directly used in Tagalog, so pronounced *alpéres*.


----------

